
Will Michael Dell still shut Apple down and give money back to the Shareholders? - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/26/apple-announces-record-fiscal-quarter/
======
gibsonf1
You know what's interesting: there has been a lot of discussion about the
fading of MS as the standard of all things office and OS (in spite of their
current hordes of cash.) What hasn't been talked about is the environment that
this change is making for Apple. The biggest argument for all business to use
MS and PC's has been the standard set by them for file exchange and
application availability. With that standard now moving to the web, it opens
the door _WIDE_ for Apple to start taking market share in the PC market, an
opening that hasn't been here for them since the Apple II. (Note: I am typing
this note on a Dell laptop, but my next one is looking increasingly like an
Apple. How I dreamed of getting a NEXT when they first came out.)

~~~
jaggederest
Precisely. I can't imagine getting a dell when, for approximately the same
money, you can get a machine that can run OSX, windows, and ubuntu, with
better display quality and support. (well, applecare some people hate and some
people love... either way)

